# old denture metal



## isaacjs87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello i bought an old jewerly box the other day full of jewelry 14k 10k an tons of silver an in the bottom drawer i found these old partial dentures i busted the teeth off an try to bend the metal is silver looking but very hard i put a map gad torch to it it turned glowing red but didn't melt and now its black an a little tent of blue where i torched it can anyone tell me what type of metal this is ? Please im very new to refining but i have messed with scrapping for about 10 years now .I greatly appreciate your time an love this form .


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't tell you exactly what alloy it might be because there are many, but it's probably not a precious metal. To be sure, file a bit off, dissolve the filings with AR or HCl and bleach, then test with stannous.

Dave


----------



## isaacjs87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you Dave


----------



## Lou (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like it's no good. I've melted my share of dental and anything that went that color was the NiCoCrMo junk that didn't even dissolve in Aqua regia.

Edit: 

However your photo looks more brassy and indicative of Au.


----------

